
Clojure memory leak in production - pigs
https://techblog.roomkey.com/posts/memory-leak.html
======
latte
Thank you, an excellent explanation of how to use the JVM tooling! Also
demonstrates why you shouldn't use certain functions, like
clojure.core/memoize, in production.

~~~
dkersten
The core.memoize[1] core library (not the clojure.core/memoize function)
allows you to specify a core.cache eviction policy (e.g. LRU and others, which
is fine for production use.

[1]
[https://github.com/clojure/core.memoize](https://github.com/clojure/core.memoize)

~~~
latte
Exactly - core.memoize (or core.cache) is for production vs
clojure.core/memoize for prototyping.

